# Internet slow...



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

This is so freakin weird. I am locked out of just about every other internet site I visit. But I can visit GTA with no issue ...
I can even make a post.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

locked out? Are you timing out of everything? That is so odd...

What connection do you have?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

hmmm...

I like to run CCleaner to clear my temp internet files and temp files in general. I also run a full suite of anti-spyware/virus scanners.

Are you using IE? Try Google Chrome. 

Then do a speedtest.net test. You should be reaching your expected Mbps from your ISP.

I pay for 28Mbps and hit 27Mbps. If you dont call your ISP and get them to send someone out to test your lines if you dont think it is PC/virus related.


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Use AVG then downgrade to IE 8
What type of pc do you have


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> locked out? Are you timing out of everything? That is so odd...
> 
> What connection do you have?





Symplicity said:


> hmmm...
> 
> I like to run CCleaner to clear my temp internet files and temp files in general. I also run a full suite of anti-spyware/virus scanners.
> 
> ...


Well, it's OK today. Just one of those weird episode ... I did an open all in tab with FireFox and only GTA came up. All the other website crap out. I did this several times and the same thing happens. Even google.ca didn't come up. I've been having this crap interuption from Rogers for a long time. I've complain several times already, but every time the stupid tech guy shows up, the internet is fine. But some times, it just goes into a loop and my internet keeps dropping and my cable moden keeps rebooting itself. But can't really complain though, I pay for highspeed, but am getting extreme speeds. This is because I down graded from extreme, but they forgot cap it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

dragon1974 said:


> Use AVG then downgrade to IE 8
> What type of pc do you have


I only use Firefox. I actually have a Alienware laptop (MX14)  running windows 7.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Rogers internet had issues yesterday during the day.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Pop in a 256GB Plextor M5 Pro 2.5" SSD and your ballin'

note: this will not help your internet speeds looool
*post seems irrelevant now*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

J_T said:


> Rogers internet had issues yesterday during the day.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Maybe that's why. GTA must have been hosted by some server that is within Rogers' network. So I can hop over no problem, but going to other networks got crap out.



Symplicity said:


> Pop in a 256GB Plextor M5 Pro 2.5" SSD and your ballin'
> 
> note: this will not help your internet speeds looool
> *post seems irrelevant now*


Heh, I am actually waiting for the OCZ vertex 3/4 256GB to get cheaper. But yep, that's the plan. Provided that I still have a job, next month.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

